
Moronic Acid - onion2k
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moronic_acid
======
fluxic
In chemistry class we used to make jokes about the "ferrous/ferric" oxidation
states. You'd get full points for saying "ironic", as long as you added a
winky face ;)

------
kyriakos
What a name... I thought it was a joke

